# Just got a 83 Gloucester 22 downsized have ???'s



## Jgldillon (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi All,
Just purchased a Gloucester 22 in the water and have a question about keel depth with center board up cause I want to get a trailer for it. Anyone out there with one that could measure from bottom of boat to bottom of keel would help me out alot. I don't want to have to get it hauled just to get it measured. I am speculating that it needs at least 16 inches clearance on the trailer with 1ft 8in draft.
Any help would be great. Thanks Jen


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey Jg - welcome to SN.

Does this help?

GLOUCESTER 22 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com

Google rocks.


----------

